# Howdy and a historical question



## Templeflower (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting on this lovely forum. I have a small H scale set my husband bought for me, now in storage, as my daughter was absolutely enthralled with it, and well hobby trains and small children don't generally mix very well.

I'm looking to buy a larger set that she can enjoy *with adult supervision* for Christmas this year. G scale seems like it may be a good answer. I would like to make the set somewhat educational for her too. I'm sure I can hear some of the horrified gasps, but she is four, so models geared toward toy use, vs hobbyist use is what I'm really after.

We are lucky enough to live in a small city founded in the mid 1800's (I believe 1852 is the year) and since we are situated on the Mississippi river, we are lucky enough to have both water and rail shipping as part of our town's history. Tracks still run through the town, (the depot still exists, although it is a bar now, lol) and many of our local businesses display historical photos of the train station, trains, tracks, rail workers etc. I don't know a lot about specific types of trains, but I'd love to try to get a set that would represent something you would have seen chugging through our hometown!

Can someone perhaps provide me with some ideas for trains that might have come through the upper midwest between say 1850 to 1950? I know that's a wide variety, but hopefully I can find something affordable that can be enjoyed by the whole family. 

I really appreciate any help you kind folk are willing to offer!


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello, 

Trains that come in most starter sets are mostly swithcer engines, used to move cars around train yards. Not your larger main line engines. So with that being said, 
SOME of your robust engines are going to be Diesels, they lack in smaller details that easily break off and have less moving parts. Which is a good thing with younger hands handling them. 
There are some low detail steam engines also, that have most of there detail molded into the plastic. Steam to me is more interesting to watch and the moving parts tend to catch childrens eye's. 

SO i will list some ideas for you. 

- Aristocraft lil' critter is a diesel. You can buy this in a set that comes with track and transformer. Newer era than what you are looking for. 

- Aristocraft Rogers is a steam engine. Comes in set with track and transformer. 

-Bachmann came out with a new lil steam engine perfect for kids. I beleive this is sold in a set also. 

-Bachmann Big hauler 10 wheeler is a steam engine. This is more of a larger main line locomotive. Comes in a set with track and transformer. Track cannot be used outdoors. 

-Harder to fine but Kalamazoo 4-4-0 is a steamer. Low in small details . Is also older main line locomotive. Comes in a set with track and transformer. 

- Lgb stainz . Lots more detail to break but very robust. Molded after European steam loco. Comes with track and transfomer. 

- Lgb Schoema. small diesel. Hardly anything to break off. Comes in a set with track and transformer . Harder to find. 

All your starter sets come with two train cars with track and transformer. 

Check ebay and online hobby stores for these items. They range from $150.00 up to $275.00 ish. 

Hope you find something you like. All are good for the money. The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome 
Trains are a great past time for young and old but 4 might be a bit young due to the electrical nature of our trains so adult supervision is a must. 
I'm not sure about the historical aspect but you will have plenty of fun with a starter set such as a LGB a Piko or Bachmann Thomas the Train setup. 
The starter sets come with all you need to get going like a circle of track, engine and a couple of cars. The large scale trains are perfect for loading up with toys and are easy to put back on the track when derailed. They also take abuse well. 

A train set is a awesome christmas present but watch out the little loop around your tree just might turn into something bigger like ti has for many of us. 
Good luck and happy RRing


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

How could i forget about thomas........ I guess because it didnt really fit the bill for what she was looking for but it is perfect for kids . Cute to boot too. 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

TF, 
what is your town/city? 
knowing that, we can find out the historic railroads than ran through your area, and give you suggestions as to "road names" to look for. 
("road name" refers to the name of the railroad, and its paint scheme and lettering, that is applied to a locomotive or railroad car) 
Since you are interested in historic and local railroad history, this is the kind of thing you would want to find out.. 
just a city or town name is fine!  

Scot


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For a 4 YO, the Bachmann lil Big Haulers are probably the best value. And if the "big kids" decide they want a garden RR with spendier trains, the daughter can run on their tracks. 








http://www.wi-trains.com/lil-big-haulers.html


----------



## Templeflower (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

Thanks so much for the input and ideas! I'd thought about Thomas of course, but the talking train heads on the show tend to freak her out a bit. (odd, since she like claymation style shows) Of course british style trains (I don't know how realistically they are portrayed minus faces) probably wouldn't work well for local education. 

I'm in Hastings, and with our cold climate, electronic toys don't really go outside, so no worries about outdoor use. I'd love to try to at least find cars that might have seen use in our area- I know logging, mail, and iron ore went down these lines for certain.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This can be year round hobby. Heat and cold don't effect trains, just people. We run in snow with plows. There should be a group or people in your area with layouts.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Minnesota_railroads


----------



## Templeflower (Nov 14, 2012)

Hooray for wikipedia! Thanks so very much


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hastings History[/b]

RailRoads in Minnesota, Part 1.5 - Hastings & Dakota RailRoad:[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would choose the Milwaukee Road as your historic "home town" railroad to model!  
a very interesting prototype! They ran the famous "Hiawatha" passenger train. 
The Milwaukee Road (full name: The Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul & Pacific Railroad) existed from 1847 to 1986, 
and is one of the most famous and beloved railroads of the Midwest. 

Some prototype photos, and historic advertising: 














































And some G-gauge models that are available: 

Aristocraft boxcar: 









Aristocraft Alco FA locomotive 








(out of production, would need to search for on the used market (ebay and the like)) 

Aristocraft Alco RS3 locomotive 









USA Trains EMD GP38-2 locomotive 









USA Trains Alco S4 locomotive 









And there are a few more! some more locos, and freight and passenger cars.. 
So if you want to be historically accurate for your home town and region, that would be the way to go.. 
the Milwaukee Road was your historic "home town line" for over 100 years..and most of the 20th Century. 

If you are more interested in just having a "cool train for a 4-year old"..then there are lots of other options! 
like the basic starter sets talked about above..(the new Bachmann "Lil Haulers" set, that Mik mentioned above, is just perfect for younger kids) 
So it all depends on what route you want to go.. 

For more recent history, after the Milwaukee Road, you have the Soo Line Railroad (which took over the Milwaukee Road in 1986) 
and today it is the Canadian Pacific Railroad, which took over the Soo Line in 1990. 

Scot


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to pinch points of steam engine side rods, I would not let a 4 year old touch these. 
So, the small diesel suggestions are your best bet, stay away from steam engines for now!!! 

All manufacturers make small engines and HLW, Hartland has a very nice small set with an engine that does not have pinch points called a MACK. 
Aristo craft has the eggliner and critter. 
LGB has the schoema and a rail truck. 
Thomas is cute, but has side rods have pinch points. 
USA Trains used to have a 20 tonner, but stopped manufacturing it.


----------



## Templeflower (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the recommendations everyone. Scot- something about the Milwaukee line sparked an old childhood memory of mine. Maybe from the Duluth rail museum. But thanks for the flash of nostalgia! The more I look into our state's rail history, the more fun I have.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If its for a 4 year old an 0-4-0 and two axle cars will be much easier for her to get them back on the rails. You cant go past a Hartland Mac and the small budget cars or the Bachmann lil Big Haulers would be good too. Pay a bit more for an LGB stainz but it will last nearly forever.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

not to quell your enthusiasm regard large scale/ G gauge, but if i were to choose a scale for indoor use with a child in mind and especially geared toward mainline (rather than narrow gauge) operation, i would tend to favor 3-rail O gauge. still making concessions to scale features, most notably wheel flanges and couplers, the slightly smaller scale will always look better in a confined space. mainline O gauge locomotives start to look good running on O72 (36" radius curve), though many other smaller radius curves (O54, O42, etc) are also available. scaling O72 track up to G gauge would necessitate a 60" radius to look equivalent, yet even the largest curves generally available in this scale are only r= 48".

unless you live in an airplane hanger, i'd leave #1 gauge mainline operations to outdoor tracks where 10' radius or better curves are possible.
cheers...gary


----------

